# Why is C99 sooo talked about?



## Legalize Nature (Jan 9, 2012)

I've never tried this strain, but I hear it's a sativa that grows like an Indica. Is this the reason? What is so special about it? Thanks.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 9, 2012)

i thought the taste was the best part about it in my opinion 

found pineapple and fruitpunch flavors


----------



## rollandtoke (Jan 9, 2012)

IMO its due to its overall quality


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Jan 9, 2012)

read what everyone said... whats the point of asking this?


----------



## Legalize Nature (Jan 9, 2012)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> read what everyone said... whats the point of asking this?


Because they hardly ever go into details... Usually, most the talk is about getting the "real" C99 and where from.*


----------



## rollandtoke (Jan 9, 2012)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> read what everyone said... whats the point of asking this?


Most likely to get personal confirmation...either way...its a good strain


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jan 9, 2012)

yields of nice dense colas of pineapple or fruity taste and a nice skunky fruity smell? u dont see y people like it?


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 9, 2012)

*This should answer your question:

C99  Cinderella 99  Cindy 99  Brothers Grimm*

Link to this post:
http://urlet.com/start.regulations
*Brothers Grimm  Cinderella 99*
http://en.seedfinder.eu/Brothers_Grimm_-_Cinderella_99.html
mostly sativa; Flowering: ~50 days;
aka: Cindy; or C99; or Cindy 99
This strain may be the Holy Grail. The result of painstakingly backcrossing a VERY RARE female to her male progeny over 3 generations. This hybrid was specifically bred for indoor cultivation. Short-statured & heavily branched, this plant grows LONG, dense colas with an EXTREMELY high flower/leaf ratio and OUTRAGEOUS resin production. The breeder has observed a giant leap in potency with each progressive generation and, as expected, Cinderella 99 has topped all previous results  her high is heavily influenced by Haze; clear, energetic & devastatingly psychoactive. A plant with all of the above is rare enough, but Cinderella 99 finishes flowering after a scant 50 days of 12/12! Above-average yields of crystal covered buds reeking of tropical fruit aromas can be harvested every other month once a mother plant is selected and asexually propagated.
Flowering: 50 days
Height: 100 cm
Yield: 1-2lbs per 1000W lamp
*Cinderella Story*
Comments from MrSoul:
http://www.weedbay.net/modules.php?modid=15&action=show&id=49
Ive been seeing a lot of posts from people asking for the Cinderella Story, so here it is:
In 1997, I discovered a few seeds in a bud of Jack Herer I bought @ Sensi Smile coffeeshop in Amsterdam while there to buy seeds. I didnt expect much when I grew them, but one of those seeds from the JH bud produced a very special female that I call Princess.
Therefore Princess mother was a Jack Herer (IF we can believe what Sensi Smile printed on the package) and her father is a totally unidentified mystery plant.
I also got 2 more females (Genius & CafeGirl) & several males from those seeds. I used pollen from one of the males on a heavy-yielding, dense, resinous ShivaSkunk (from Sensi Seedbank) female, then grew the resulting seeds to get males to produce pollen to cross Princess with, beginning the cubing process.
The first generation of seeds from Princess were called P.50 because they were 50% Princess. I used males from the P.50 generation to back-cross to Princess to get P.75 and again back-crossed with the P.75 pollen to get P.88 and again with the P.88 pollen to get P.94 which is Cinderella 99&#8243;, a cubed version of Princess.
The name Cinderella was chosen because of the parallels between this story and the well-known fairy tale in which Cinderella becomes a Princess despite her humble beginning. Its also VERY similar to the story of the Morgan Horsego Figure
I ALWAYS see preflowers between the age of 4 and 6 weeks. Node 6 is commonly where they start, so Id say youre probably seeing them. The plants that show first are usually males. Look over each plant carefully, using a loupe. If you see a preflower at such an early age, itll most likely be male, but be SURE before culling it. If you cant find a preflower on a plant, while most of the others HAVE shown its most likely a female. Isnt that uniformity NICE? Cinderella 99 is a STABLE strain. Cinderella 88 was close, but this generation is there.
(Cinderella needs odor control?) I dont know if it helps you, but the scent is very sweet and fruity. It wont fool anyone whos familiar with MJ, but the average person might not recognize the scent as pot. They start to smell after 3 weeks of 12/12 and theyre harvested 4 weeks later, so the SHORT flowering cycle helps a bit by lessening the amount of time your garden stinks.
Yields are highly dependant on the methods used. Pruning style and number of plants/area make a BIG difference. I get about 2 lbs every 50 days under 2kW. I grow a combination of bushes and single-cola clones (about 12-20 of em) in 2 gallon pots of organic soil, feeding them teas of dissolved worm castings, PSG, high phosphorus bat guano and kelp meal. My yields are average at best. Professional growers write me saying they get 2lbs/kW, which Im sure is true.
The scent given off by Cinderella is NOT the typical pot stenchnot at all skunky -shes sweet and fruity. Someone passing by the flowering room MIGHT not recognize the scent as pot and mistake it for tropical flowers. When you rub the resin you can definitely smell it. C-99 is more psychedelic I think thats what youre looking for eh? Just be sure to smoke a LITTLE, wait 10 minutes, then think about whether or not you need any moreits easy to over-indulge and become paranoid.
Haze is my favourite high. Very trippy C-99 is has more of the Haze type of high because the mother (Princess), has that kind of high and each time I back-cross to her the next generation gets a bit more of it. Smoking PURE Princess buds is a bit scary its too speedy and paranoia-inducing for most people. But shes so RESINOUS (see photo) and her flavour is just so delicious and fruity that I knew back-crossing her to her offspring over several generations would create a strain which is actually BETTER than the original mother in terms of a more PLEASING high. It was successful beyond my expectations.
The progression I went through was:
P.50 = Princess/(ShivaSkunk/PrincessBrother)
P.75 = Princess/P.50
Cinderella 88 = Princess/P.75
Cinderella 99 = Princess/Cinderella 88
Each generation exhibited a MAJOR jump in potency: P.50 was rather mellow, P.75 has a well-balanced body/mind high with a citrus flavour, Cinderella 88 is cerebral and paralyzing with a tropical fruit flavour, and Cinderella 99 is TRIP WEED with more of the fruity flavour and speedy effect from Princess.
C-99 will be a bigger yielder and faster finisher (than D/T)  which I personally think makes more sense to begin a grow with. If youre growing under 1000W lamps, you should easily get a pound of C-99 per lamp after a 7 week flowering period. When you have all the weed you need and can take your time waiting for a long-flowering Sativa, THEN start those extra beans (included in your order) I dont know what the Bros Grimm sent you, but its NOT Durban/Thai. Im still developing it, so they wont see it for about 6 months.
Thanks for noticing her she IS beautiful! CafeGirl is a sister of Princess  Princess is the mother of the Cinderella series. CafeGirl smells like a combination of ginger, orange and cream kinda smells like a Creamsicle -you know those ice cream bars? She has the highest YIELD of the 3 Sisters (Princess, Genius and CafeGirl). CafeGirl makes HUGE, DENSE, SPARKLING buds with a lovely high. A really sweet high, in that you never feel paranoid and it continues to creep up over the first 15 minutes after you smoke, leaving you feeling warm and at peace with life. Bros Grimm may offer an hybrid of CafeGirl when enough testing of her offspring has been completed.
Sure, Id be glad to answer your qs:
1. I flower clones when theyre about a foot tall and they double in height during flowering.
2. They clone SUPER EASY.
3. Crossing Cindy 88&#8242;s will you a variety of phenotypes theyre not stable. Cindy 99 IS STABLE.
4. The seeds are small, tan in colour and speckled not striped. If you ordered from either Bros.Grimm or Heavens Stairway you WONT get ripped offbut Ill describe the plants: As seedlings theyre fast-growing, Indica-dominant with fairly wide leaves. They show preflowers @ 5-6 weeks old WITHOUT FAIL. They NEVER herm, so if the preflowers have pistils, its FEMALE forever. They flower RAPIDLY  you probably wont believe how fat and dense and frosty theyll be @ 4-5 weeks 12/12. The flower/leaf is EXTREMELY high; the tops of the colas go NUTS at about 5 weeks into flowering, sending braid-like floral cluster projections out in all directions without any leaves. Just before that happens, hundreds of SNOW WHITE pistils make the tip of the colas look like theyre wearing fur caps! The resin production is HEAVY (again, you wont believe it), a HEAVENLY scent of tropical fruit and berries begins to fill the room @ 3 weeks of 12/12 and just keeps getting more overpowering til theyre done. The finished smoke is the type of high that keeps you UP; its very cerebral  the only body effect is the jitters. I certainly wouldnt recommend it to anyone looking to mellow out on the sofa, BUT if you wanted to smoke before going running or cycling  PERFECT!
I smoked C-88 one eve after trying Silver Haze and the C-88 buzz cut RIGHT THROUGH the high of the Haze so badly that my wife asked me, what did you do? smoke too much? The flavour is just like the scent; fruity and sweetnot at all hashy (not that theres anything WRONG with that!heehee.
Outdoors, Apollo 13 and Cinderella 88 will finish before October 15th at 43 degrees north lattitude.
If you liked NL#5/Haze, youll like C-99 too. Its got a sweet, fruity taste and some of that paranoia inducing effect, very cerebral and speedy. The major advantages of C-99 over the old Haze x NL#5 from the original Seed Bank are rapid maturation and bigger yield. The highs and flavours are different but in the same class.
*The Fabeled Cinderella 99*
http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=61
Bros. Grimm
Cubing a clone is a way to create a unique seedline modelled after a currently existing female individual.
The goal is to create seeds from which the females replicate the phenotype of the original female.
Obviously the chosen female should be an outstanding specimen.
Procedure:
CONTINUOUSLY KEEP A MOTHER IN THE VEGETATIVE STATE TO PROVIDE CLONES
1. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the pollen of a related male, preferably her father or a brother. The resulting seeds contain 1/2 the original females genes and 1/2 those of the male. An unrelated male wonÃ¢â¬â¢t have the Y-chromosome of the chosen femaleÃ¢â¬â¢s family & therefore any Y-linked traits of the family will always be missing in the seedline.
2. Grow the above seeds & flower them. Collect an equal quantity of pollen from each selected male and mix it together.
3. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the above pollen. These seeds contain 1/2 the original femaleÃ¢â¬â¢s genes plus 1/4 more because the male used was 1/2 her genetics too. I call this generation Ã¢â¬Å.75Ã¢â¬Â to capture the idea that itÃ¢â¬â¢s 3/4 of the original femaleÃ¢â¬â¢s genetics.
4. Grow the above seeds & flower them. Collect an equal quantity of pollen from each selected male and mix it together.
5. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the above pollen. These seeds contain 7/8 the original genes (1/2+3/, the .88&#8243; generation.
6. Grow the above seeds & flower them.
Collect an equal quantity of pollen from each selected male and mix it together.
7. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the above pollen. These seeds contain 15/16 the original genes (1/2+7/16), the .94&#8243; generation.
Theoretically, this will be a stable, true-breeding seedline from which all females are replicas of the original. 
Cinderella Story
Ive been seeing a lot of posts from people asking for the Cinderella Story, so here it is:
In 1997, I (MrSoul) discovered a few seeds in a bud of Jack Herer I bought @ Sensi Smile coffeeshop in Amsterdam while there to buy seeds. I didnt expect much when I grew them, but one of those seeds from the JH bud produced a very special female that I call Princess.
Therefore Princess mother was a Jack Herer (IF we can believe what Sensi Smile printed on the package) and her father is a totally unidentified mystery plant.
I also got 2 more females (Genius & CafeGirl) & several males from those seeds. I used pollen from one of the males on a heavy-yielding, dense, resinous ShivaSkunk (from Sensi Seedbank) female, then grew the resulting seeds to get males to produce pollen to cross Princess with, beginning the cubing process.
The first generation of seeds from Princess were called P.50 because they were 50% Princess. I used males from the P.50 generation to back-cross to Princess to get P.75 and again back-crossed with the P.75 pollen to get P.88 and again with the P.88 pollen to get P.94 which is Cinderella 99&#8243;, a cubed version of Princess.
The name Cinderella was chosen because of the parallels between this story and the well-known fairy tale in which Cinderella becomes a Princess despite her humble beginning.
MrSoul
Princess is a female which resulted from a seed found in a Jack Herer bud I bought in Amsterdam near the Sensi Seed Bank at Coffeeshop Sensi Smile. The bud came in a 2 gr. cello-pack with the Sensi logo; I expected sinsemilla, but it had about 10 seeds so I assume shes an F2 JH. Her characteristics were so fine I wanted to create seeds that would replicate this plant. She has the KILLER Haze-influenced high with the most DELICIOUS pineapple/evil scent, 50 day maturation in 12/12, and incredible resin production, doesnt stretch  yet clearly Sativa-dominant! Last but not least: Never a hint of hermaphrodism after 2 years of cloning & many different styles of grow.
I wanted to cube Princess but add a little beef to her branches because the buds were always too heavy at harvest and branches needed staking to keep from flopping over. I crossed my ShivaSkunk female with one of the males from the same group of seeds that Princess came from. THIS cross produced a male which was then crossed to Princess, creating P.50&#8243; (using a shorthand notation I developed to indicate the fraction of Princess genes in the cross).
Each generation is the result of crossing a male from the previous generation to Princess herself (incestuous, I know).
Blow-by-blow description of the generations:
P.50 = Heavy, single-cola type plants with mellow high (too much influence from the ShivaSkunk) Sweet fruity scent/flavor. Unstable in most traits  for example, 10 days difference in fastest/slowest maturation period in a group of 20 seedlings.
P.75 = Plants leaning MUCH more in the direction of Princess in floral cluster and bud structure, scent/flavor turned more tropical like pineapple. The stability was becoming better  two major phenotypes; short & dense (potent too) or tall/HUGE (Not so potent).
P.88 = Renamed Cinderella 88 when first released on the market. It grows fast and produces excellent yields of FROSTY buds in 7 weeks! Generally uniform seedlings with minor differences in floral formation and some height variance, but the smoke is quite consistent from all plants  Dense, heavy nuggets of fruity scented & flavored (like wild berries) and covered in resin glands, the dried buds have distinctly ORANGE pistils.
And now P.94 = Cinderella 99. This project has been a huge success. The strain has been embraced by the network of growers with rave reviews.
MrSoul
I personally think the plants these Cinderella 99 seeds produce are every bit as good as a cutting from Princess herself (or better).
I say better because the flavor of no two plants is identical; theres a personality to all living things. Like Princess herself, Cinderella is sweet & fruity to the palette and nose, and when you take a hit youre BLASTEDwith the same racy high as Princess!
The improvement comes in the yield department; 25% greater yield and a stronger branch structure, which I accomplished by starting with some ShivaSkunk genes in the original father in the cubing process.
I knew Id blend out the majority of the traits from ShivaSkunk in the cubing process, but I was hoping to incorporate the ShivaSkunks stronger branches because Princess had a tendency to need supports in the final two weeks of flowering. As it turns out, I got lucky and it worked.
The name suits the strain IMO  its a true Cinderella Story.  MrSoul
Jack Herer is an unstable strain bred from an unequal combination of Sk#1, NL#5, and Haze. Crossing a male and female Jack Herer creates an F2 generation which has a HUGE number of possible recombinations of the genes. I grew out some Jack Herer F2s and discovered a SPECIAL one, Princess, which has many improvements on the original JH such as a shorter flowering time, denser bud structure and pineapple scent/flavour. I have been continually back crossing Princess with her male offspring (generation after generation) which eventually creates a stabilized strain having her special characteristics found reliably in most females grown from those seeds. Each generation is composed of a 50% genetic contribution from Princess (since shes the seed parent) and a 50% contribution from the pollen parent (which also has an increasing percentage of Princess genetics with each generation). The progression goes: P.50, P.75, P.88, P.94, and P.97at that point its considered stabilized (a male and female P.97 can be crossed and the offspring are essentially the same as the parents). I have been VERY pleased with the way this project is going; even the P.75 generation was rather stable in the sense that the individuals were all rather uniform and HIGH quality. So, you see, since I have combined genes from Sk#1, NL#5, and Haze, creating a plant which has characteristics distinctly different than Jack Herer, and Im creating a stable strain from this plant its legitimately MY work.  MrSoul
Each generation exhibited a MAJOR jump in potency (P.50 was rather mellow)P.75 has a well-balanced body/mind high with a citrus flavour, Cinderella 88 is cerebral & paralyzing with a tropical fruit flavour, and Cinderella 99 is TRIP WEEDwith more of the fruity flavour and speedy effect from Princess.  MrSoul
Princess smells very much like pineapple both during flowering and when dried, but theres this evil scent in it too, like rotting meat, which has been linked with the most devastating weed (notably the Durban/Thai hybrid from SSSC, years ago). The taste is connoisseur quality when its cured; VERY fruity. The high is almost too intense for a lot of people; Dr. Atomic actually refused to smoke any on our second meeting, after getting rather hazed and confused on the first sampling we did together a couple of weeks before, so he decided to try Shiva Skunk and found that more mellow and to his liking. Two hits of Princess will induce your body to tremble involuntarily and your heart to race and paranoid thoughts very much like Haze, but not quite as intense. It also has a creeper quality that makes it easy to over-indulgeyou get progressively higher during the first 10 minutes after smoking. Look at the May 98 issue of High Times centerfold and find Yellow Cabthats EXACTLY what the finished Princess buds look like. The frosting of stalked, capitate trichomes on the flowers and smaller leaves gives them a furry appearance much like Haze.
MrSoul
Id personally advise you to top the C-99&#8242;s at their 4th branch set (about 3-4 weeks old) then when the branches grow to be about a foot long (about 6-8 weeks old) you should flower them. Youll know which plants are female BEFORE you ever switch the light cycle to 12/12. Cinderella plants always show preflowers at the 5-7 branch sets during the VEGETATIVE stage when theyre a little over a month old. Mr Soul 
*
source: *http://highboldtage.wordpress.com/2010/01/18/c99-cinderella-99-cindy-99-brothers-grimm/


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 9, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/canna_420-6059/albums/c99-26246/


Last summers C99.
i got rid of the male


Its the speed and sativa high that does it.


----------



## Roushy (Jan 14, 2012)

I've grown the original C99 for about 8 years now. My take is this. The plant is the end all. Its a fast finisher of sativa meds. handles stress like nothing I've seen, very foregiving, never hermies. produces a great amount for the quick flowering time. The trimmings make the most crazy BHO and hash... I can use 1/4lb and get what most people get from 1/2lb of something else.

I rotate a mom every 8 months or so from a clone. After 8 or 9 years now of that same plant it stretches very little. A 14inch plant into flower finishes at 3ft or so.

The only bad thing is the weight of the flowers are generally to much for the stem and need to be tied up by week 5.


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 14, 2012)

I would however swap C99 for...
ESB x HW but she as vanished.
maybe a bubba k 98.

But C99 is top of my top 10. its hard to make a top 10. when you get it pegged someone says "Try this" and boom its all back to SQ1


----------



## ddimebag (Jan 14, 2012)

from what i hear, C99 is very stable, very potent, smells like heaven and flowers in just 8 weeks...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 14, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> from what i hear, C99 is very stable, very potent, smells like heaven and flowers in just 8 weeks...


i know mosca says 50-55 days, but in my exp, i always go to ~60 days. maybe its my conditions, or personal preference, but i think it really its home when you let it go that extra week.


----------



## WillieMazeHaze (Jan 14, 2012)

Roushy said:


> The only bad thing is the weight of the flowers are generally to much for the stem and need to be tied up by week 5.


^^^ we differ in what we consider BAD things


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Jan 14, 2012)

C99 is one of the best strains of all time. It takes the award for one of the most beautiful, powerful, ground breaking strains of all time. Honestly a very powerful uplifting smoke that will take you to outerspace and back. A caregivers must have!

This is a rare strain. Heres a list of some C99 strains that you can still purchase

C99: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/C99/Nectar_Seeds/
C99 BX-1: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cinderella_99_BX-1/Moscaseeds/
C99 Actual Seeds: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Actual_C99_Cinderella/Actual_Seeds/
Cindy 99 X-Line: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/X-Line_Cindy_99/Female_Seeds/


----------



## Dan Kone (Jan 14, 2012)

It's not the most potent strain ever. 
It's not the highest yielding. 
It's not the best tasting. 
It's not the quickest finishing. 

But it is a really really nice combination of all those things. Hence the popularity.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 15, 2012)

Give em 6 months and it'll be something else.
Always is.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jan 16, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Give em 6 months and it'll be something else.
> Always is.


It's been that way for many years, so that seems unlikely.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

yea was gonna say, c99 isnt a new thing. it just gets buried under all the hype of the month type strains. and when the hype dies down, the c99 pokes its head back up. its a time tested true winner


----------



## NightbirdX (Jan 16, 2012)

Legalize Nature said:


> I've never tried this strain, but I hear it's a sativa that grows like an Indica. Is this the reason? What is so special about it? Thanks.


Because it has attained a mythical status as a holy grail strain, and you really can't get a legit cut or seed of it anywhere. There are still original cuts out there, but they are very well kept hidden and not spread around. I have a couple of clones I got from a friend to try. I'm not really convinced it's C-99, but I like a new flavor every now and again, so I'll see how it grows.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Because it has attained a mythical status as a holy grail strain, and you really can't get a legit cut or seed of it anywhere. There are still original cuts out there, but they are very well kept hidden and not spread around. I have a couple of clones I got from a friend to try. I'm not really convinced it's C-99, but I like a new flavor every now and again, so I'll see how it grows.


if u want a good rep of C99, look at Mosca's C99 BX1. very legit


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2012)

i have a c99 cross with chemdawg , it became one of my favorite strains


----------



## VitaminXxX (Jan 18, 2012)

i grew c99 X NYCD that JLP sent me when OG was still up.those were awesome & wish i had a mother still from it.i know thats not true c99 but it was a cross of it.really good stuff.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

what Roushy said


----------



## RNmed4200 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> It's not the most potent strain ever.
> It's not the highest yielding.
> It's not the best tasting.
> It's not the quickest finishing.
> ...


Dude 100% agree. However another great factor is I have found this strain to be very forgiving for new growers. Can take a lot of nutes heals quickly from supercroping and even clones faster from what ive been told.


----------



## TitoM (Jan 22, 2012)

dose anyone one know where to get joey weed seed c99 im looking but cant find it hemp depot dosent have it r i couldnt find it any ideas?


----------



## RC7 (Jan 22, 2012)

found this... https://www.seedboutique.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=18404&Name=SeedList-Gypsy-Nirvana-Collection-C99-F2&Type=PD


----------



## TitoM (Jan 22, 2012)

they are a bit pricey n im realy looking for joey weed i heard they r the best c99


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Joey Weed version is gone, no longer in production.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link guys, gonna buy three or four versions of the original and pick a winner.


----------



## Mr John (Oct 19, 2013)

beans davis said:


> Give em 6 months and it'll be something else.
> Always is.


You are wrong friend. Almost 2 years later and it is still highly popular. Sorry to renew an old thread, but it had to be said!!!!!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 19, 2013)

It's like 10 years later at this point.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 19, 2013)

Who has tried Peak's version? who has the best out currently for C99? is it female seeds, Mosca or trichome jungle??


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 19, 2013)

g13 labs has a c99 now... I haven't seen any reports, I wonder if it's dank.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 19, 2013)

Peaks version is good. I have grown out a couple plants. Classic seeds probably has the best option as it's a straight open pollination of old seed stock from Bros. Grimm. Most other breeders have done selection it seems. I'd prefer no selection.


----------



## MYOB (Oct 19, 2013)

Do others C99's have strong aroma when flowering or when dried/cured? Mine do have a fruity smell to them but it is faint and dissipates quickly if not kept in sealed jars. It doesnt matter as much to me but it might be a tough sell to people who judge on how strong an aroma a particular strain has. 

I am running Female Seeds C99 for the third time. Each time gets a little better as I get to know the strain but I have yet to be blown away with any aspect so far. 

The 7 week flowering time is non-existent. At least in the phenotypes I got. I let them go from 50-60 days because I really wanted to believe there was a quality strain that finished in 8 weeks. I am letting the current girls go for 70 to see if that makes a difference.

Agree about the weak branches. Ever seen a coke can on a coffee stirrer? Thats an issue I can deal with though. 

One good thing I noticed is that they are very resilient and never give me trouble. I can feed them heavily or very lightly and they just take it and like it. She clones fast and once she gets established, grows very fast. 

Had some weird issues with one flowering under 20/4 lighting. It was only a cut from another that was perfectly healthy. Think they are just very sensitive to light levels and photoperiods.


----------



## canna_420 (Oct 20, 2013)

MYOB said:


> Do others C99's have strong aroma when flowering or when dried/cured? Mine do have a fruity smell to them but it is faint and dissipates quickly if not kept in sealed jars. It doesnt matter as much to me but it might be a tough sell to people who judge on how strong an aroma a particular strain has.
> 
> I am running Female Seeds C99 for the third time. Each time gets a little better as I get to know the strain but I have yet to be blown away with any aspect so far.
> 
> ...


Best to try her 100% organic.

Ive done a few C99's over the years and its always best soil-organix.

Female seeds is a good one, but is best to do from clone. I bet most keepers of c99 flower her from clone for best results


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 20, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> g13 labs has a c99 now... I haven't seen any reports, I wonder if it's dank.


I just cracked 2 of the G13's... Still at the painful to watch seedling stage.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 20, 2013)

who carries classic seeds?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 20, 2013)

Seeddepot carries classic seeds. 

My C99 finished in about 50 days. Decent yielder, very easy to clone, nice smell - not overwhelming like some, but very nice and hard to tell it's marijuana growing. Smell remains for me but it's not like say any Kush which is overpowering and will get you busted quick. Granted I didn't grow it organically and I suspect it has a lot more potential in this respect if dialed perfectly. Floppy as described. Not my most potent smoke, but it is very very motivating - probably more than anything else I've had. As a result I will be running it again probably next seed run or I'll just get the clone from my buddy. More likely I'll run some seeds though.


----------



## Reallz (Nov 6, 2013)

I just grew out a c-99 about 3 months ago, it seemed more like a hybrid and was just dripping with trichs. the flowers were very compact and kind fruity smelling, the yield was okay at about 90 grams on a 2ft bush.(dry)
the smoke seemed to hava a very strong effect, we had been smoking for most of the day and decided to take her for a spin. about 15 minutes after everyone kind looked at eachother like wtf was that shit! we had trouble finishing up the card game! i can say that i wish i would have cloned her and will try like hell to find that pheono again. if anyone else has a good smoke report please lemme know so i can compare.

cheers!


----------



## bass1014 (Nov 6, 2013)

the last one is at 30 days from first sight of flower... this is the c-99 from female seeds. the bush is the original plant from seed then there are about 60 clones taken off the bush and i must say it is the easiest plant to clone i have ever seen, i have even tore off a branch and stuck it into a cloner and with in 6-10 days roots are sprouting off the ripped off section of plant tissue ..i have them in dirt and hydro.. the smell is unreal! it smells like a fruit stand in the spring at a farmers market,, even covers up the skunk lines i have with them in flower..can't wait to do a smoke report on this one.. will post pics of the final 20 days or so.. THIS plant will start to use up its own chlorophyll early so keep up with the nitrogen until halfway thru flower.. it will start yellowing out at about halfway thru the flower.. by the time its done the trimming is almost done for you..


----------



## Reallz (Nov 6, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> View attachment 2884444View attachment 2884445View attachment 2884446View attachment 2884459View attachment 2884460View attachment 2884461 the last one is at 30 days from first sight of flower... this is the c-99 from female seeds. the bush is the original plant from seed then there are about 60 clones taken off the bush and i must say it is the easiest plant to clone i have ever seen, i have even tore off a branch and stuck it into a cloner and with in 6-10 days roots are sprouting off the ripped off section of plant tissue ..i have them in dirt and hydro.. the smell is unreal! it smells like a fruit stand in the spring at a farmers market,, even covers up the skunk lines i have with them in flower..can't wait to do a smoke report on this one.. will post pics of the final 20 days or so.. THIS plant will start to use up its own chlorophyll early so keep up with the nitrogen until halfway thru flower.. it will start yellowing out at about halfway thru the flower.. by the time its done the trimming is almost done for you..


that is a very good point with the nitrogen  i had that issue


----------



## OZstoner2290 (Feb 23, 2014)

Iv jut got my hand on a working progress that's about done and stable and about to give them a crack this year it's a pure c-99 crossed with a pure kushberry


----------



## risca (Mar 8, 2014)

Glad someone else bumped this thread, I had to comment. Find the real c99 and you won't need to ask that question. I'm lucky, a breeder gifted me some. Nothing has compared. It's the whole package. Yield, Look, Smell, Potency, and Time. People can say what they want about it being a cross breed, grapefruit x pineapple or whatever their imagination fancies. The real cindy was a very special jack herer back bred onto herself till perfected. If you ever get on your hands on her, you'll know.


----------



## jessica d (Mar 8, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's like 10 years later at this point.


lmao i have read 2 threads tonight on c99 and ppl are ressurecting threads yrs later hazey grapes and all


----------



## Wavels (Mar 8, 2014)

C-99 is a fast finisher, and is similar to (the currently nowhere to be found) Apollo-11.
Tasty, easy and potent. Yummy and fun to smoke and grow.
Belongs in my list of top ten all time strains.
Joey's was my favorite, but Mosca's is quite nice also.
Highly recommended!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wavels said:


> C-99 is a fast finisher, and is similar to (the currently nowhere to be found) Apollo-11.
> Tasty, easy and potent. Yummy and fun to smoke and grow.
> Belongs in my list of top ten all time strains.
> Joey's was my favorite, but Mosca's is quite nice also.
> Highly recommended!


 hey wavels, not sure if you're aware or not, but bodhi some what recently put out some apollo 11s, the genius pheno.. naturally, i have a pack or two in the ole stock pile..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2014)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Apollo_11_Genius_Pheno/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## Wavels (Mar 8, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> hey wavels, not sure if you're aware or not, but bodhi some what recently put out some apollo 11s, the genius pheno.. naturally, i have a pack or two in the ole stock pile..



Hot Damn, thanks for the tip!!
A-11 is the strain that I regret the most for not having saved over the years.
I incorrectly assumed that it would remain available in seed form.
Thank You, kind Sir.


BTW, have you grown any A-11 out yet?
Curious to see what you think of it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wavels said:


> Hot Damn, thanks for the tip!!
> A-11 is the strain that I regret the most for not having saved over the years.
> I incorrectly assumed that it would remain available in seed form.
> Thank You, kind Sir.
> ...


 i have not weavels, but after reading that description, it's rose up the order quite a good ways.. from bodhi... cnp below

but my real love is for the genius clone and her children a11 and a13. apollo 11 for me is much deeper, psychedelic,feminine, motivating mind fire...
damn, that sounds right up my alley.. a lot of people here have grown it out before though, used to be quite a few pix in the seed collectors thread of her, but good luck going through that thread to find pix and info as it's prettty long..

also, before you get too excited, i'm sure you're aware of how bodhi usually tends to work with his gear.. a lot of times, things are very limited releases, not so much in numbers, but it seems that if you sleep on a bodhi drop, good luck finding that strain in the future as it seems once he drops things, once their gone, they tend to be gone.. not saying that's the case of the a11, just saying that's very common with a lot of bodhi's gear... it's out there though for sure, you should be able to get a hold of it if you look hard enough or get lucky..


----------



## Wavels (Mar 8, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i have not weavels, but after reading that description, it's rose up the order quite a good ways.. from bodhi... cnp below
> 
> but my real love is for the genius clone and her children a11 and a13. apollo 11 for me is much deeper, psychedelic,feminine, motivating mind fire...
> damn, that sounds right up my alley.. a lot of people here have grown it out before though, used to be quite a few pix in the seed collectors thread of her, but good luck going through that thread to find pix and info as it's prettty long..
> ...


Thanks racerboy, alas, you are correct I started searching right
after I read your post and it seems to be out of stock.
However, I will remain vigilant in my quest.
C-99 is very nice, and I love the buds...but A-11 is more pulse poundingly intense in its high, and the taste is more citrusy and lemony.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wavels said:


> Thanks racer boy, alas, you are correct I started searching right
> after I read your post and it seems to be out of stock.
> However, I will remain vigilant in my quest.
> C-99 is very nice, and I love the buds...but A-11 is more pulse poundingly intense in its high, and the taste is more citrusy and lemony.


 yeah, i know people are going to say i'm an idiot with this post, but i grew a few c99's from og bro's grimm stock that my i got from dizzle frost years ago, and i was left wanting to be completely honest.. it was no where near the heart racing, motivational sativa that i had always heard it was.. it was nice, love the flavor, bag appeal for days, but idk, i was a bit let down with it.. 
the a11 sounds more like what i was expecting from the c99 now though..


----------



## kindnug (Mar 8, 2014)

Wavels said:


> Thanks racerboy, alas, you are correct I started searching right
> after I read your post and it seems to be out of stock.
> However, I will remain vigilant in my quest.
> C-99 is very nice, and I love the buds...but A-11 is more pulse poundingly intense in its high, and the taste is more citrusy and lemony.


Pagoda is still available @ seedsman so go get it fast.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 8, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Pagoda is still available @ seedsman so go get it fast.


Thanks for the heads-up, but Pagoda is a cross, and I am in search of the real-deal A-11...I have been spoiled.
I certainly appreciate your timely assistance, nonetheless!


----------

